# Disabling Firefox keyboard and mouse shortcuts



## wblock@ (Feb 3, 2013)

Firefox has again helpfully taken me to Google after I spent ten minutes typing a long and complicated message.  On going back, the text box is empty.  Thanks Firefox!

I want to disable every single keyboard and mouse shortcut in Firefox.  Then add back the ones I use.  Actually, the only one I use is Alt-Left.

The "Keyboard Shortcuts" extension allows customizing key shortcuts, but not removing them entirely.  Assigning everything unwanted to Ctrl-Q is annoying but seems to work.

Is there a way to remove or disable special Firefox actions on mouse clicks?


----------



## rob34 (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been burned a few times by pressing the backspace key when working in a text box.  Somehow the text box lost the focus and Firefox took me back one page.  I disabled this by setting browser.backspace_action=2 in about:config.

I don't know how to disable everything else.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 4, 2013)

You can cancel the browser action (e.g. mouse clicks), using event special method event.DefaultPrevent() for W3C compliant browsers. The event object that is passed to Javascript contains two fields that may be used to check this, event.which and event.button. These will contain numerical values to identify the mouse button. Go to checking "Mouse Event Test Page - Basic Version" to obtain the values of both variables.

Need read Geckon DOM event.button to achieve your purpose.


----------

